# [SOLVED] Company of heroes insert disc



## SirRiche (Feb 5, 2010)

hello

Im a CoH veteran and had CoH for a long time on my computer. I got an external hardrive now and it seems when installing games on it they run way much smoother. I unisntalled CoH and installed both the original and Opposing forces in the external harddrive. But when starting to play it it says the insert disk message, and it goes on every time I start the game.

Then i isntalled the game back to C drive, but it didnt get rid of the message. Im trying to patch the game. I download the patches from the internet. But when running it, it says it couldnt find the "installation directory from the windows registry".

Would like to play the game online and patch it. Could anyone help or got any ideas?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Company of heroes insert disc*

Hey,
try the CD/DVD on another PC and see if it works, maybe your CD is scratched a bit...


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Company of heroes insert disc*

I think your problem lies in the fact that your registry still has the entries from when you had it installed in your C: drive. Download Revo Uninstaller from RockmasteR's signature and do an uninstall of that game. Make sure you do the advanced uninstall and be sure to delete all the entries in your registry when it gives you the option as well as the folders.
Wait...I should add that you may want to make a copy of your save files first. They should be located in [DOCUMENTS]\My Games\Company of Heroes\. Select the files and copy them to your desktop. After you reinstall the games you should be able to paste them back into the new location.

First however do as RockmasteR suggested as far as insuring that your disc is not the problem.


----------



## SirRiche (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Company of heroes insert disc*

ok I fixed it.
It was just a wrong patch. I just patched up the game so I could go online.

But thanx anyway for the tips guys!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to see you fixed it, enjoy your game


----------

